# New Fluval Chi 5g planted setup



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I'm new to this forum and aquariums, so I got lots of questions to ask. Hope you guys can help to set up everything right from the beginning.

My Current Setup:

Fluval Chi 5 gallon tank
Fluval Filter Pump with Foam Filter (it also has white carbon filter but I didn't put it yet)
LED light inside Filter Pump Box
Fluval 13W fluorescent Lamp (not using as well)
3x Anubias barteri 
1x Anubias congensis
2x Marimo balls
1x driftwood
Top Fin White Aquarium Gravel

Plannig to add

Anacharis plants
1 Betta Fish
1 Mystery Snail
maybe 1 algae eater (Otocinclus or something similar)

Pictures of current setup:
  

Here are my questions:

Is that much of plants enough to absorb ammonia produced by betta, snail and the algea eater and maintain natural echosystem?
My tank comes with a LED lamps that are underneath the filter box, those are not powerful lights and chose to go with low to moderate light plants. runnig around 8-10 hours of that LED light at this point. I've also got 13W fluorescent lamp which i do not use at this point. My question is if it would be better to use that 13W lamp instead of the LED lights?
How to take care of the plants. Should I use Seachem Flourish or Seachem Flourish Excel kind of products?
Do i need CO2 source for the plants?
Anything else do I need for the plants?
Which of those solutions would be safe when I put fishes into the tank?
Next is about the filter. The filter system comes with 2 types of pads: foam pad and carbon pad. I currently put only the foam pad and left the carbon pad aside. I've read somewhere that this carbon filter might absorb things that are required for the natural cycle. Just want to confirm if really need to take that filter out or I should put it back?
I've read about the planted aquarium cycle and honestly got lost. How do I know that it is the time to put the fish into the tank?
On the floor of the tank I put gravel. Later or I would like to replace it with some darker substrate. Would that be ok to replace is afterwards when I see that everything works well?

Thank you for your help!
Ruben

P.S. Description for carbon filter and foam pads:
Filter Pads: Fluval Chi Filter Pad has two sides that combine to provide thorough and effective mechanical and chemical filtration. Custom-sized, it fits perfectly inside the filter chamber to prevent debris bypass. The polyester side filters out debris and contaminants. The carbon side filters out harmful liquid substances, colorants and odors for a healthy and clean environment. This replacement filter is exclusively designed for Fluval Chi Aquariums.

"- Fluval Chi Filter Pad has two sides that combine to provide thorough and effective mechanical and chemical filtration.
- Custom-sized, it fits perfectly inside the filter chamber to prevent debris bypass. The polyester side filters out debris and contaminants.
- The carbon side filters out harmful liquid substances, colorants and odors for a healthy and clean environment."

Foam Pads: Fluval Chi Foam Pad captures excess particles and debris, plus it supports the growth of nitrifying bacteria for a healthy and clean environment. This replacement pad is exclusively for Fluval Chi aquariums. Replace foam pad every 2-3 months to help maintain a clean and healthy aquarium.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

With the plants that you have.. There is really no need for co2 gas. You can achieve good results with excel. You will know it's OK to add your Betta when the ammonia and nitrite are zero and that usually takes about 3 weeks. I would not get in a hurry to add your fish ammonia and nitrite can still hurt a Betta. You will not need to add much fertilizer with those plant but a little every week should be OK. You will have a hard time keeping your substrate looking clean and white so don't over do the fertilizers.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Forgot those plants are not fast enough growers to absorb any measurable amount of ammonia. You are better off making sure that your biological filtering is taking care of the ammonia and nitrite. There will be little trimming of those plants because there slow growers. Your marimino balls are actually algae (but good kind) so be sure to not use a algae killer in your aquarium. Also remember to roll them around so they don't start to die on their bottom side. Good luck!


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

[Now is the time to change your gravel to a darker color not after. It would be harder later and liable to create many problems, including recycling your tank. So do it now and save yourself many headaches. You will have to decide whether you want inert substrate or soil like, like Ada. I prefer just plain sand or small gravel because it is less messy and I tend to move and replant a lot. Read up on substrates and make your decision before you go on!


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic, thank you for response! This tank has been setup for 5 days already, I've just added 1 more moss and 2 more plants yesterday. I've measured the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels and those are 0 now. Is there something wrong?

How much of fertilizer is considered little? The half of the dose written on the bottle? 

I'm planning to add some anacharis which I believe are fast growers, aren't those?

Could you please elaborate more on trimming? What exactly should i trim and what would be the effect? Will it make the plant to grow faster?

yeah, will be playing football with those balls


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic said:


> [Now is the time to change your gravel to a darker color not after. It would be harder later and liable to create many problems, including recycling your tank. So do it now and save yourself many headaches. You will have to decide whether you want inert substrate or soil like, like Ada. I prefer just plain sand or small gravel because it is less messy and I tend to move and replant a lot. Read up on substrates and make your decision before you go on!


I see what you mean. I just want to go simple at this point otherwise its becoming too complicated and also want somehow to stop burning money on this aquarium. Maybe when it starts growing properly, after I add the fish and it lives for more than several months then maybe I'd do an upgrade. Currently my wife can't wait to see a fish in that tank. I need to make her happy first


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic said:


> Your marimino balls are actually algae (but good kind) so be sure to not use a algae killer in your aquarium. Also remember to roll them around so they don't start to die on their bottom side. Good luck!


I just read another thread regarding those marimo balls and somebody mentioned to tie the on a piece of driftwood. Wouldn't it make them die on the bottom side?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes it would cause them to die on the bottom. Your wife may be in a hurry but give a while or you will be killing and replacing fish. If you decide to put one in early be sure you do at least a couple water changes a week to help keep the ammonia and nitrite down while it is cycling and maybe you will not loose your fish.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic said:


> Yes it would cause them to die on the bottom. Your wife may be in a hurry but give a while or you will be killing and replacing fish. If you decide to put one in early be sure you do at least a couple water changes a week to help keep the ammonia and nitrite down while it is cycling and maybe you will not loose your fish.


Yeah, that much we can wait. What i meant is to keep this current gravel, and maybe in about 6 months or so do some upgrade and move to different substrate. The ammonia and nitrite are on 0 levels currently. When is it going to increase??


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

You may need to add some fish food and let it break down in order to help the cycling along. If the ammonia has not started to rise in a couple more days.. You may want to take a sample of water to your local fish store and let them test it. Just to make sure that your test kits are working. I would recommend about a pinch of fish food. The bacteria need some ammonia to get started.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic, does it make any difference what kind of food i give? Flakes, bloodworms, etc? Also, should i give it every day until ammonia level raises?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

No it doesn't matter.. One just takes longer than the other.. Also you could add a little ammonia if the food doesn't work but that should be a last resort. Also what brand of test kit are you using? PS YOU can use my email address if that would be easier [email protected]a few days in a row should be enough to get it going


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic, Thanks for the direct contact! I'm currently using API test strips, but waiting for API freshwater master kit to arrive next 1-2 days.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

After 3-4 days of feeding ammonia gets to 0.25ppm level. Nitrate and Nitrite are at 0. pH level seems to be bit high and is 7.8. I used Flourish and Flourish Excel fertilizers 3 days ago. What is wrong with my setup?

Added some more plants. It looks like this now:


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Nothing you just need to be patient. Your nitrite should be 0 and your nitrates won't rise until your ammonia reaches its peak and then the nitrite will start making nitrates. Your ph is normal that's about what water is from the sink. Not every tank cycles the same yours may not go to the extremes. Just be patient and wait a full month. At the end of it, if your tank didn't get nitrite why then you may want to start again.For now just keeping adding the fish food every day for another week and then check it. If you have no nitrite by then, you may want to add a couple drops of ammonia.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic said:


> Nothing you just need to be patient. Your nitrite should be 0 and your nitrates won't rise until your ammonia reaches its peak and then the nitrite will start making nitrates. Your ph is normal that's about what water is from the sink. Not every tank cycles the same yours may not go to the extremes. Just be patient and wait a full month. At the end of it, if your tank didn't get nitrite why then you may want to start again.For now just keeping adding the fish food every day for another week and then check it. If you have no nitrite by then, you may want to add a couple drops of ammonia.


Got it. Should I continue doing water changes? How about the filter. Should I turn it off so that it doesn't filter ammonia?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

No keep your filter going because you need water across your biological media so that you can keep increasing the good bacteria. I wouldn't worry about a water change until you get the cycle going.. You need that waste in their to create ammonia to get the cycle going. Also you don't want to run tap water on your biological media as it will kill it. Always clean your biological media in the water you took out of your tank during the water change


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

ok.

One more question regarding lighting. Can excessive lighting cause some harm? I've got a 13W Fluorescent Lamp. Should I use it instead of the LED lamp that comes with aquarium?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Your lighting is fine nothing to worry about on that one. Don't worry we will get you through it. Besides this is how you and I learn. Just remer it wasn't the cave man who discovered fire who was the smartest. It was the one who said how did you do that, then started his own fire Hahaha


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Todd, got it. Will get back here after few days with new ammonia readings. 
P.S. Hope I can be as smart as the caveman to repeat what you guys managed to do )


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I I I started out the same as you and I still ask questions. Had to ask one today


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

The cycle isn't starting. I've been adding fish food but ammonia level does not go higher than 0.25. Also 1 of my anubias leaves died (turns completely brown) and the bunch of anacharis looks like is also dying. The rest of anubias look fine. Also the leaves of anubias look like they are covered with some dark gray dirt, and the water is pretty darkish/yellowish. Should I do major aquarium cleanup and water change? Please help to start the cycle.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Did a water change. Ammonia level is still low - 0.25. Cycle still not going. What can you recommend as a ammonia supplement?


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to add drops of Ammonia from a bottle...find a friend with a tank and squeeze the filter foam into a bottle and add that to kickstart your tank. That or a reputable fish store will always be willing to do that.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately dont have a friend that keeps an aquarium. I've been in the Petsmart and they said to add API Stress Zime + to have the cycle going. 
Is there any ammonia source that I can just simply buy?


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

You will need a starter culture of bacteria to really benefit from adding ammonia. I don't think Stress Zyme will do it. Ask them kindly for a squeeze of there freshwater filter floss, but before doing so make sure you have a look in their aquariums for any diseases like Ick and cotton mouth. If you spot any dead fish floating around, skip that store all together. 

As far as ammonia, it's sold in the household cleaning isles of any grocery store. Only add a few drops (1 or 2) a day. Mix the rest with water and clean your windows with it.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

XJfella95 said:


> You will need a starter culture of bacteria to really benefit from adding ammonia. I don't think Stress Zyme will do it. Ask them kindly for a squeeze of there freshwater filter floss, but before doing so make sure you have a look in their aquariums for any diseases like Ick and cotton mouth. If you spot any dead fish floating around, skip that store all together.
> 
> As far as ammonia, it's sold in the household cleaning isles of any grocery store. Only add a few drops (1 or 2) a day. Mix the rest with water and clean your windows with it.


Does it have to be a planted aquarium or a the water from fish only aquarium will also provide starter culture of bacteria? Isn't there a solution with those bacteria available for sale?


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Preferably a system containing fish as they are usually the soul provider of the ammonia. I say usually because some people dose ferts with ammonia and that too can fuel a culture. 

Keep in mind that plants utilize the ammonia the same way the biomechanical filters do. If you're taking a starter culture from a planted tank it will be smaller than that of a fish only tank. 

You could try those solutions for sale and see how they work. I haven't had any experience with them. To me, while you're at the store you might as well ask for a squeeze, it's free....


----------

